# Sagan to new Alonso team for 2015?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sagan linked to lucrative deal with planned Alonso WorldTour team


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I can see him go there due to the money alone. 3.3 mil euros/yr for 2 yr is a very enticing money for him. But longer term, I think he's better off staying with Cdale. Alonso, like most F1 drivers, tends to have a finicky attitude.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

well thank god the season has just begun so we can start discussing next years teams


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

den bakker said:


> well thank god the season has just begun so we can start discussing next years teams


Lol...this one was going to be news no matter when it happened though. He's one of the sports stars and Cannondale's most import cyclist, so the bidding war should be epic.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> ... Alonso, like most F1 drivers, tends to have a finicky attitude.


Definitely not sensible and staid like other team owners...like Tinkoff for example.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

looigi said:


> Definitely not sensible and staid like other team owners...like Tinkoff for example.


Tinkoff and Alonso are slightly different cuts from the same cow.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It turns out that there may not be much to this (as of now, anyway)? It sounds like he is just one of the guys thay are targeting and talking to. It's also interesting to see that Specialized, Cervelo, and Colnago are in the running to be bike sponsors.

Bettini Cools Rumours Of Sagan Joining Alonso's Team | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> It's also interesting to see that Specialized, Cervelo, and Colnago are in the running to be bike sponsors.


Specialized seem to sponsor a ton of teams already. Cervelo don't seem big enough to afford to sponsor two teams. I think they'll be on Colnago's.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SNS1938 said:


> Specialized seem to sponsor a ton of teams already. Cervelo don't seem big enough to afford to sponsor two teams. I think they'll be on Colnago's.


Could be and that would be kind of cool, since I like Colnago bikes, but I'm not a huge Europecar fan. Cervelo also has reportedly more resources than they used to since they were sold to Dutch company Pon a while back.

Bike news and reviews | road.cc


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks like Tinkoff-Saxo for the boy wonder.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Looks like Tinkoff-Saxo for the boy wonder.


Team Alonso, Astana, Tinkoff... Expect these kind of reports to go on until after le Tour... Next month there will be an article saying he'll ride for BMC for 7 million Euros, then Katusha, then...


----------

